# 1985 Draft Rigged: Proof or Just Coincidence?



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0TgJE7C5wiU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0TgJE7C5wiU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Article from Bill Simmons



> I have breaking news: After 22 years of jokes, we now have indisputable video evidence that something fishy happened with the 1985 NBA Lottery. David Stern thought all videotapes of the event had been destroyed ... but no!!!!!!!!!!!! You can find the entire 10-minute lottery on YouTube.
> 
> Just in case they pull down the clip between the time we post this blog and the time you read this, here's what happens: when an accountant from Ernst & Whinney throws the seven envelopes into the glass drum, he bangs the fourth one against the side of the drum to create a creased corner (we'll explain why this is relevant in a second). Then he pulls a handle and turns the drum around a couple of times to "mix" the envelopes up. At the 5:23 mark of the clip, Stern heads over to the drum, unlocks it and awkwardly reaches inside for the first envelope (the No. 1 pick). He grabs three envelopes that are bunched together, pretends not to look (although he does) and flips the three envelopes so the one on the bottom ends up in his hand. Then he pulls that envelope out at the 5:32 mark ... and, of course, it's the Knicks envelope.
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great find and obviously some good stuff for conspiracy theories.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I think it's a coincidence, but an interesting find nonetheless.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL the Ewing ERA.................
LOL LOL
Didnt turn out to be in the Wilt class did he.........

Not so sure about the conspriacy theory


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

I believe it. Why else is the guy going to throw that envelope in like that? Why else does Stern flip the whole pile?


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a problem with this theory. When the bin gets turned a few times by that security guy, wouldn't most of the envelopes get creased in some way as they tumble around? Being a YouTube video, I can't really see any creases at all, but I would assume that would be the case. I'm going with just coincidence on this one.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

jdg said:


> I have a problem with this theory. When the bin gets turned a few times by that security guy, wouldn't most of the envelopes get creased in some way as they tumble around? Being a YouTube video, I can't really see any creases at all, but I would assume that would be the case. I'm going with just coincidence on this one.


Yes and if you watch the entire video, you notice that a couple of later envelopes come out with creases.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Is there anyway to get this down to slow mo so that they can check whether the envelope he took out was the same he threw in with some vigour.

PS if you notice he flipped over a few envelopes when he got other envelops out.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

MemphisX said:


> Yes and if you watch the entire video, you notice that a couple of later envelopes come out with creases.


I noticed the same thing.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I saw that the Knicks one clearly had a crease in the corner. Weird that Stern only looked out for that one and took the rest out looking away, and of course the way they were put in


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

he does seem to take a while with the first envelope and looks a bit nervy
where as the other ones he gets out very quickly and there isnt the digging around he did the first time around.

well if u believe this one then boston is getting oden this year lol.

come on, rig it for the wolves stern


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

The whole "creases" theory is ridiculous.... everyone knows the envelope was frozen.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

it was the horseshoe. end of story.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

i blame babe ruth.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

This is why a team like Memphis stands no chance to win the lottery to get Oden or Durant. People will say Miwuakee won a couple years ago, but there was no marquee player in that draft. A perfect year to let a random team win so it doesn't look fixed.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I do beleive the NBA has a bias towards major markets and major players, but I do not think that this video proves the 85 draft was rigged. As someone else said, the letters were all getting banged up as the giant plexiglass basketball was turned.

As far as I'm concerned, Malone was the best player out of that draft anyway, not Ewing.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Also,

How do you explain the Magic getting Shaq and the Hornets getting Zo in 1992? Orlando and Charlotte are small markets.

The NBA refs favor certain players and NBA officials may try to pull strings to keep big market teams winning, BUT I do not think that the NBA rigs games or drafts.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The NBA is in desperate need of a dynasty. Oden to Chicago!


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> The NBA is in desperate need of a dynasty. Oden to Chicago!


That would be rich, to see Zeke tell us all how happy he is with the Curry deal and how the Knicks got their man.

Regarding the 85 draft... I think the Knicks need to return all those Championships Trophies.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> That would be rich, to see Zeke tell us all how happy he is with the Curry deal and how the Knicks got their man.
> 
> Regarding the 85 draft... I think the Knicks need to return all those Championships Trophies.


The funny thing is, that Paxson doesn't have to exercise the pick swap option until 2 weeks before the draft, and it looks like he's making the Knicks send a representative to the lottery.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

cmarea doesnt show it, but when stern picks the knicks envelope from the pile, is he looking into the huge ball as he's grabbing? the camera zooms in onhis hand soyou cant see his face.

but for the other envelopes that he picks, he's looking straight forward, so if there are creases, he cant even see it cause he's not looking at wherehis hands are.


----------

